# Breeder Question



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello - I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I wanted to check to see if anyone was familiar with Avonlea Havanese - a breeder based in Pennsylvania. I am considering getting a puppy from them and wanted to see if there was any personal feedback out there. 

Thank you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havnyc said:


> Hello - I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I wanted to check to see if anyone was familiar with Avonlea Havanese - a breeder based in Pennsylvania. I am considering getting a puppy from them and wanted to see if there was any personal feedback out there.
> 
> Thank you!


I haven't heard of them so I looked up their website. They have puppies from 2 females that aren't listed on offa.org. I don't know who the sire is of if he's health tested.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have not heard of the kennel as well.......hopefully someone on here has and can give you some good advice on them!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Never heard of them. Be careful, don't get "sucked in" by cute puppy pics. Do your homework regarding health testing of their dogs and be sure to check out their contract and guarantee. Several here have sad stories to tell when they let their hearts lead instead of their heads.

Good luck w/your search!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is my breeder, Mom & Dad of my three - she is a great breeder. I would contact her about questions on testing, she is always happy to answer .
Laurie


----------



## havnyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their responses! I have gotten a lot of positive feedback via pm's!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had contacted them way back when I was looking, but the timing wasn't right and I didn't want to wait. Too bad, Laurie , we could have been related.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Michele, we are related, in spirit!! Besides, you will have lots of my "relatives' up there in a few weeks!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

:whoo:
The countdown begins!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Gosh Diana, I love tha picture!! a pile of pups!! 4 weeks to go!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> This is my breeder, Mom & Dad of my three - she is a great breeder. I would contact her about questions on testing, she is always happy to answer .
> Laurie


Does she health test and not report it to offa.org? I think there are some that do that.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe so. She said she has the Cerf, etc exams and will show copies that she didn't send in.


----------

